# Please welcome "Ryker"



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

We brought him home last night. Lucky for us (and Ryker as well) the breeder was on business and driving withing 100 miles of our home so we drove out and met him (and his wife) as they drove by. So here he is, his first day at his new home. He is settling in quite well, gets along great with Rex and Rex is getting along great with Ryker. It's always a little scary bringing in a small addition when there are already large dogs living in the house. But we introduced them slowly and it worked out just fine. I think they're going to be best buds!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking dogs.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He's adorable! Like his name!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Oh my, what a darling! I love the reverent look he's giving the big dog.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

zetti said:


> Oh my, what a darling! I love the reverent look he's giving the big dog.


 Yeah, I imagine Rex looks pretty big from way down there.  

Took a quick run down to the middle field to give Rex some exercise. Ryker realized quickly that his short little legs were going to be a problem so he found a safe place to watch the action from.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Great name


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

These two will never get along...


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Beautiful and I love the name also!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pic of them sleeping side by side-brings back memories-cute pup


----------



## new_ger (Feb 6, 2017)

so cute dogs


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

They liked each other yesterday, they love each other today.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not sure why this video is so grainy, it worked fine before I uploaded it to youtube. Anyhow, Ryker watched his brother chase down a Frisbee a couple of times and then he took off on his own. He has a little trouble bringing it back.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

I had a busy day in the field so I get to ride in the cart on the way home.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

So cute!!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Turn the key on, let's GO!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is certainly ready and waiting. Adorable pup!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He's a doll!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Today we've leaned to bark. Or should I say BARK! Ryker almost seemed shocked that all that sound came out of his little body. So now he is barking at everything. A couple of 2X4's behind the dragon, then a tree that apparently he hasn't noticed before, ice cubes falling in the ice maker, etc, etc.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Cool video of Ryker's Dad (Kimon vom Emkendorfer Park) at Drache Feld in July of 2014. 

Kimon vom Emkendorfer Park


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ryder is so cute. Sounds like he is working on his big boy bark.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Mom's flowers? No, why do you ask???


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Ryker is taking the GSD oath to faithfully protect the unused portion of the bed.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

3 3/4 months and yep, my ears are up!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

The world according to Ryker: 

Today was "puppy socialization day". That's where Mom and Dad take me for a ride and stop lots of places. First stop, the vets office to weigh in and let all the associates pet me. I'm a 23.6 lb pup today! Then down the street to hang out with a bunch of other doggies at my vets socialization center. Lots of other dogs to play with and I got to bark at a few. Next stop, Tractor supply where I met some chicks, ducks and saw stuff I’ve never seen before. Lots of new smells and lots of people who kept petting and playing with me. 

Now I’m back home and going to take a nap. I think I did good today, didn’t knock anything over and didn’t pee or poop on anyone’s floor. Life’s good sometimes…


----------



## georgy girl (Feb 10, 2017)

squerly said:


> Mom's flowers? No, why do you ask???


So cute!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the oath picture. Ryker is a cutie.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Ryker's first snow, he and his brother had a blast! Now we're cooking ribs.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

About 5 hours later, we have ribs! And I'm sure there will be a boneless scrap or two for Ryker.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Ryker, learning to sit & stay.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

squerly said:


> Ryker, learning to sit & stay.


He is getting so big! I can't load the video on the phone but he is a cutie and growing nice.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

The world according to Ryker:

Dad took me to the vet today for a weigh-in, I’m now 26.3 lbs! While he was talking to the lady behind the counter I heard a huge explosion and a car came smashing through the wall, stopping right in front of me. It was just a couple of feet away and people were screaming and dust was everywhere. I was really scared and shaking badly. Dad grabbed me up, ran out and tossed me in the truck and then ran back in to help. 

My vet has 8 dogs that come to work with him every day and 5 of them were inside the area that the car crashed into. One dog ended up under the car, one of them (a Great Dane) was standing beside the car completely unharmed, and the others were in various other areas where they landed. My vet and a bunch of other people came running up to the front and everyone started pulling dogs and people out of the crash area. 

Emergency response vehicles started showing up in just minutes and we felt it best to get out of the way and let the professional’s do their work. We came back a couple of hours later and the clean up was well underway. Dad went in to talk to my vet and get an update. Luck was with us all today as none of the people were seriously hurt. The dog that was under the car was in shock but was expected to be OK. A couple of others needed medical attention but I’m told they are expected to be OK as well. 

I’m very lucky, my young 16 week old life was only a couple of feet away from ending this morning. What a day… and it’s not even noon yet!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad everyone is ok or will be. Glad the pup under the car is ok. Ryker so glad you are safe and sound. Really scary and not like you can predict or guard against episodes or events like this. Glad everyone is safe,


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

I wasn't gonna take em dad, honest...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Glad all is well! Dodged a bullet!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh my gosh!! How crazy that happened while you were there!! Glad y'all are alright!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

The world according to Ryker:

Dad's been working on a dog park for me and my brother. He's cut down a bunch of old dead Hemlock trees and is clearing out an area a few hundred feet along the creek. There's still a lot to do but when it's done my brother and I will have a long grassy area to play on and there will be several swimming holes for us to cool down in. 

I got a chance to play in the stream today. The swimming holes are not there yet but I got a chance to get in the water for the first time in my 16 week old life! You'll have to use your imagination at this point but I used mine and I was a happy pup.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, Ryker! You and your brother's own personal dog park? That sounds like any pup's dream. Dad must be a pretty nice guy.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

The world according to Ryker:

I don't know dad, I was just laying here and BOOM, it blew up in my face! Honest it did. You believe me, don't you dad?


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Ryker, continuing to learn his vocabulary. The drill starts with the dogs sitting, watching the treat being placed in front of them. Then a number of words are spoken but the dogs remain in position until they hear the proper command. Ryker understands the game, but he likes to head for the largest treat instead of his own. Greedy little rascal!


----------



## HolyFriedFish (Mar 8, 2017)

I love that he goes for the larger treat--that behavior is familiar to me!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

The world according to Ryker:

Mom & Dad worked on the dog park today. They moved lots of dirt and rocks and made a couple of swimming holes for my brother and I. Tomorrow they will plant grass and in a few weeks we will have a park of our own.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

squerly said:


> The world according to Ryker:
> 
> Mom & Dad worked on the dog park today. They moved lots of dirt and rocks and made a couple of swimming holes for my brother and I. Tomorrow they will plant grass and in a few weeks we will have a park of our own.


What a beautiful pup!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Ryker is adorable!! That dog park looks fantastic! What a great spot for them to hang out. Lucky dogs! :smile2:


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

kelbonc said:


> Ryker is adorable!! That dog park looks fantastic! What a great spot for them to hang out. Lucky dogs! :smile2:


Thank you! We chose this area because it was on an unused area of our property and nothing was going on there anyway. We have a front loader and trachoe so it made the job possible. Without the heavy equipment we would never have been able to clear the undergrowth and level out the land. Here is what the property looked like prior to our starting the project.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

The world according to Ryker:

Dad was looking for me tonight and I couldn't understand why. You might say I was stumped ? Oh, and I'll be 5 months old tomorrow !


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

My dog Maxwell wants to know how many dog bones would it cost to build him a dog park ? 

Ryker and his brother are very lucky to have a great mom and dad.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzieleuk said:


> My dog Maxwell wants to know how many dog bones would it cost to build him a dog park ?


Ryker and Rex want Maxwell to know he is welcome to play in the dog park any time his heart desires! We'll BBQ some hot dogs and eat doggie treats all day!


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Maxwell says: "that would be awesome! and is Ryker anywhere near Watauga County?"


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzieleuk said:


> Maxwell says: "that would be awesome! and is Ryker anywhere near Watauga County?"


Let Maxwell know we're about 125 miles (as the crow flys) away from Watauga County. Let me know if you're ever out this way (Franklin, NC) and we'll cook some burgers. :thumbup:


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

*Only people with puppies will get it...*

The Faberge Collection









.

The Coin Collection








..
The Ryker Collection


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

It's Spring and Lowes has all the plants out. Wife gets the flowers, Ryker gets the container. Lots of bang for the buck...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the dog park. Ryker you and your brother are going to have a blast this summer. Great dog parents you got there.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Love the dog park. Ryker you and your brother are going to have a blast this summer. Great dog parents you got there.


Threw 50lbs of grass seed on the future dog park today. But before we planted, Ryker got to play in the creek. We plan to build a fire pit and grill, possible a large deck up by the parking area. Originally we were going to build it by the water but the noise is just too much. It'll be 7-10 days before the grass starts to grow, can't wait!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the video. He is really having a great time. Sounds like one great dog and human hangout.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

We've had some savage storms the last few days. Over 1 1/2" of rain in less than 4 hours and then constant showers after that. Wind in the 25 mph range with gusts up to 45-50. Lots of trees down and the rain washed away a lot of the grass seed we had used on the dog park. Yesterday was the first day we could work on it and we planted ferns and some other unknown plant. 

All the ferns (and the unknown plant) grow wild on the property so we just transplant them to an area where we want them. The one's we moved yesterday made their new home around the stone steps that go down to the creek. What grass that didn't wash away should start to grow by this weekend. Will make a big difference to see green instead of dirt!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

I grabbed a fresh pair of socks and walked out to the living room. Going down the hall I passed Ryker who was leaning up against a chair, asleep. Deciding to check emails, I tossed the socks on the couch and headed for my office. Half way through my emails my spider senses told me something wasn’t right. A quick review of the living room revealed no Ryker and no socks on the couch. 

It was at this time I realized I had been set up. He wasn’t asleep when I walked down the hall, he was just biding his time. Running down the hall I caught a glimpse of Ryker’s tail going out the kitchen door and down the sidewalk. By the time I got to the door I could see him rounding the corner of the house, still at full speed. I got to the end of the sidewalk there he was, proudly displaying his ill gotten booty.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

We've had nothing but RAIN for what seem forever so I took a ride down to the dog park to see what was left. Most of the grass seed washed but the little bit that is left has started to come up. Gonna take a whole lot more seed to get over this mess. 

My wife and I are investors in a craft brewery so while we were there we took a couple of promotional pics.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

l just love your dog park! It just keeps getting better! You've put a lot of work into it. Unfortunate about the grass seed washing out. I feel your pain with the rain. We have had only a few nice days in the past 3 weeks as well, but those nice days were wonderful. Nice promo photos. Possible mascot?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Even with the grass just starting your dog park looks great. Love you new brewery pup. I agree w/ kelbonc ,Ryker should be the mascot. I understand the sock heist. I live with a sock bandit ,our lab pup Hershey. I think you and the pups going to really enjoy the park. Love that waterfall. The picture of Ryker with the ferns is great definite framer.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Ryker, expecting a treat!

http://www.facebook.com/jim.eliason.7/videos/1413340552045385/


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Other users seemed to have such good luck with the Jolly Balls that Ryker just had to have one. So far, so good!


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

squerly said:


> Other users seemed to have such good luck with the Jolly Balls that Ryker just had to have one. So far, so good!


My brothers Czech GSD totally killed his but he still likes to carry its remains around LOL


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

I forgot how awesomely white puppy teeth are!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Almost 11 months.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Lookin good! I've really enjoyed following this thread


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Love that black face and glossy coat!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, it's been a while. Ryker really hasn't gotten as big as we expected but he makes up for size with his wonderful sense of humor and his eagerness to learn.


----------

